
Lawyer bots could cost local governments real revenue - CiPHPerCoder
https://www.recode.net/2018/4/5/17119956/parking-ticket-property-tax-revenue
======
CiPHPerCoder
Found via Pocket. The original title was too long for HN. I hope this
abbreviation is up to the community's standards.

